
On Amazon Failure, Meta-Trolls, and Bantown - rms
http://tehdely.livejournal.com/88823.html
======
allenbrunson
i have no idea why, but livejournal has banned my home ip address. also,
google hasn't cached this page. does anybody want to summarize the article for
me?

~~~
mr_justin
Here's mirror: <http://sandbox.enjoybeing.net/amazonfail-author.html>

